# betta ball



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven had this idea earlier to combine the baby form of Digimon (not sure if anyone else remembers them?) and a betta...

Digimon, first form (aka ball with features)









I chose to do a blue bi-color (HMPK), because I'm a U of M fan when it's convenient for the teasing of my parents. ;-)

But here's what I ended up with, took me about 4 hours (not counting a snuggle break because Mike was going to bed)


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

nice job, looks great. Digimon was da bombbbbb back in the dayz, lol. My favorite would have to be angelmon.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I had no clue what I was doing, I've never sewn a ball before lol

Although Syriiven's idea was too neat to pass up!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I just thought havnig a digimon would always be like having a cuddly plushie cuz they had to carry them around in that form. I may still take a bash at this.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Call it "Bettamon"! xD 
They're so cute, I wish I could sew. -_-"


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You should. It didn't take me too horribly long, I kept taking breaks and being lazy about it. lol There also isn't as much fighting with fleece on this one.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Call it "Bettamon"!


I was actually thinking that, but it was Syr's idea, so I'm leaving it up to her. lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey, Bettamon sounds perfect =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mike wants a Jade one now. lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Do eet~


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I should teach him how to do it. LOL


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll try. Once I actually know how. lol
And I'm a girl.  So is Bettamon going to stay or what? Your masterpiece must have a name!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, these will be knonw as Bettamon plushies.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright! :cheers:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Him as in, my fiance. lol I know you're a girl :-D

And yup, Bettamon it is!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OHHH. Okay, then. man I feel stupid See! It's so catchy now. "Bettamon".


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I might throw together a couple more of these today, including a bunny, OH! Maybe my bunny SWIFFER!!! I have the brown! lol Yush!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Bettamon has been stolen from me...


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

aww cute kid, he looks so happy with it, lol 

u guys remember digimon handheld/tamagachi? lolz


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I was in 4th grade when digimon came out. I had Nano pets, Tamigatchis, and this weird off-brand of the two. I think it was digi-pet.

He's happy because he's a swiper! Almost all of my personal plush collection (and half of my ones for sale) get stolen! lol I have to hide all of the ones I plan to sell now.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I had two versions of the digivice thingies - the first one and the second version. Miss them so bad!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I remember those things.. ahhh I had one propably eight or nine years ago


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Are you selling? Not interested in buying but curious.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure if I'm selling ball pets or not at the moment.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is the cutest stuffed betta I have ever seen!! :3 awesome job.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank ya much! ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Wiggggglyy arms~~~!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-Wiggly arms- zOMG wut?
>_>

<_<


-backs away slowly-


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Iunno. Don' know nuffin!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

ohnoes!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

8/ yeeeaaahhh!!!!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG cuteness overload!!! SQUEEE!!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

And back ont he rails 8]


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thankies!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Amaterasu


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Adorable, Skye. I'm sure Syriiven would love.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Feng! ^_^ my favorite part was adding the bow!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, it's a nice touch. I love the smile you put on her.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Awwwwwww~!!! She's so adorable!!! Thank you Skye!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syr picked the expression, I had a bit of trouble with it, because I can't draw Anime, but I'm glad it turned out. lol

You're welcome, Syr. We'll be shipping on Tuesday.


----------

